# Znikająca myszka

## nostromo2

Witam, od jakiegoś czasu męczę się z dziwną przypadłością mojego Xservera. Otóż po obudzeniu ekranu, po wcześniejszym wyciemnieniu, nie mam na pulpicie wskaźnika myszki. Tj samego wskaźnika, gdyż funkcja obsługująca myszkę działa ( da się zauważyć zmieniające się obiekty, zaznaczenia, podświetlanie obiektów po ruszaniu myszką.) Sprawa ma miejsce od aktualizacji i za bardzo nie wiem co jest grane. 

Informacje o systemie :

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Dec 2009 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa audacious berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dell djvu dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode expat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gadu gdbm geoip gif gimp glut gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k lame laptop latex lm_sensors mad matroska mjpeg mmx modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline realmedia reflection rss samba sdl session sound spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunderbird tiff truetype unicode usb wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xine xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Xorg :7.4-r1

Xorg Server : 1.6.5-r1

Gnome 2.26.3

Baselayout w wersji 2

Kernel : 2.6.30-gentoo-r8

Jakieś sugestie ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ch4os

Nie wiem czy to Cie pocieszy intel + xorg-server z ~amd64, sprawia takie same problemy przy przełączaniu ekranów za pomocą xrandr'a i za cholerę nie mogę dojść od którego upgrade'u to się dzieje :/

----------

## nostromo2

Wydaje mi się że odpowiedzialny jest za to Screensaver / Ekran blokowania po jakimś tam czasie... Ogólnie przestał się pojawiać i środowisko jest odblokowane. Jeśli jednak zablokuje się pomyślnie to po wybudzeniu kursor myszy się pojawia..

----------

## soban_

Jesli mozesz, to podaj co ostantio aktualizowales:

```
genlop -l
```

i daj koncowke  :Wink: 

----------

## nostromo2

W międzyczasie aktualizowałem sporo więc to na nic. Ogólnie teraz po każdym updacie mychy brak ;/ Jest to troche żenujące jak podczas ważnych laborek.. 

Dodatkowo pojawiła się dziwna sprawa z odpalaniem ekranu. Mianowicie, jeśli zamknę klapę na dłużej niż 5 minut, ekran nie wstaje mimo wyłączonych funkcji uśpienia. W tle pracuje normalnie np. Banshee odtwarza muzykę. Podłączyłem się via ssh i żadnych informacji w logach ze X ma zwis... Teraz boje sie juz updejtować lapa...   :Idea: 

----------

## soban_

Mi sie raczej wydaje, ze jest to bardziej zwiazane z konfiguracja np kernela, niz z samym upgradem systemu. Mozesz ewentualnie zapodac:

```
emerge wgetpaste && wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

byc moze ktos z forumowiczow cos zauwazy. Dodaj do tego /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## nostromo2

Bardzo proszę :

http://wklej.to/q85g <-kernel

http://wklej.to/0PKc <-Xorg.conf

Wgetpaste nie chciał wysłać na server...[/code]

----------

## soban_

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> Wgetpaste nie chciał wysłać na server...[/code]

 

```
grep -vE '^(#|$)' /usr/src/linux/.config >/tmp/.config && wgetpaste /tmp/.config && rm /tmp/.config
```

Pewnie za duzo zajmowalo to jajko  :Smile: 

----------

